# Decent case?



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

ok not sure if this is the right section to put this question in. if its not please tell me and i will re-write it elsewhere. any ways my question is, is the Azza Solano 1000 any good? i want a lot of space for future upgrades and what not and i want enough cooling well obviously to keep my computer cooled and not have it melt. so i picked this one. and it easily fits my budget. Just wanted to get your opinions since you clearly know a lot about computers :grin:

Azza Solano 1000:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517004


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It looks like a clone of the Antec 900. The original Antec 900 is a bit cheaper than that and should work just as well.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

i dont know on other sites but on newegg the azza is cheaper because it has a rebate on it atm.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That is a nice rebate; but I've learned to never count on rebates, as 80% of the time either the time limit for mailing them in is unrealistically short, or the rebate companies will refuse to honor them.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

aww well i might get the full tower thermaltake armor plus


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just make sure to have that beast on the ground floor then, or it might fall through. :grin:


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

lol i will keep that in mind :grin: its going to be in my basement so i think i should b just fine.


----------



## 92b16vx (Mar 18, 2005)

While it is pretty much a clone of the 900, looking at it, I'd rather have it than my 900. It's got three things the 900 should have come with, black interior, bottom fans, and wire managment cut-outs in the mobo tray.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

ya thats funny those are some of the things that i really liked about it =p


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Less money, very easy to work in, has very good cable management and air movement.
I've used this case numerous times for higher end builds. Very quiet!

COOLER MASTER RC-690 $70
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137


----------



## mzbarbiebabe (Aug 18, 2009)

If your just looking at cases check out the Antec 300's same as a Antec 900 but cheaper

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Order=BESTMATCH&Description=Antec+300&x=0&y=0


----------

